# First attempt at fake rock wall build



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

As the title says this is gonna be my first go at a fake rock wall. I'm building it in two sections, one covering the side of the viv and the 2nd covering most of the back. The sections will be siliconed in place when finished.

The original plan was to use kingspan but in wickes i could only get it in 8' x 4' which would have been crazy as i would have only used a tiny bit of it. So i found some 50mm thick tongue and groove polystyrene which was about 4' x 2' For £3.50.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Look really good! Will be watching its progress!


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Just noticed that the largest section is gonna be blocking a vent so i need to cut a hole through it. I'll do that tomorrow before the first coat of grout.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

keep going its looking well


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking like a good start. Love the fact there's so many beardy builds underway!


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually its going in my corn snake viv. Definitely got the inspiration from the beardie builds on here, and this thread:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/878380-naturalistic-snake-enclosures-fake-walls.html


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Goobs said:


> Actually its going in my corn snake viv. Definitely got the inspiration from the beardie builds on here, and this thread:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/878380-naturalistic-snake-enclosures-fake-walls.html


Ooops my bad! I just assumed... must be because of all the beardy viv builds!


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok here's an update. This morning i found out that wickes instant grab adhesive doesn't work very well on polystyrene so had to wipe it off and use some silicone instead. This delayed me a bit as i had to wait for the silicone to go off a bit before i could grout it. I got the hole for the vent cut and eventually got the first coat of grout on. I've used wickes grey floor tile grout to see what effect it will give, although i thought i would probably paint over it anyway. However i quite like how it looks so far, it will look different when its dry though.

Anyway here's the pics:


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Nearly dry and still looking good, a few more coats and i might not even paint it.


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's another update. I've got a bit more done on this. Here's the last thin coat of grout:








dry grout








a coat of matt black emulsion








Next i added a coat of dark grey but didn't get a pic :bash: then dry brushed some lighter grey. (sorry for the bad pic)








better pics

















I'm gonna dry brush one last coat of light grey then varnish and its finished :2thumb:


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Last coat has been dry brushed on. Last step will be to varnish everything, i'll do this over the weekend. Don't think its turned out too bad for a first attempt :2thumb:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

nice paint work dude.. now do more!  hides etc etc


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks :2thumb: Hides are next on the list : victory:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

That looks really good man, well done :2thumb:


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

The rock wall is now finished and is fitted in the viv :2thumb:


























and i've started working on a hide


----------

